# Donnington Ford Spares Day, 12th November



## MattFletcher (Oct 27, 2006)

Hiya

thought id mention this show, its at donnington park next sunday, its a good day out, sometime track action, lots of cars

£10 on the day. opens at 9am in the morning

My club (www.escortevolution.co.uk) has a stand there, so will cya there.

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Well done mate beat me too it im a member of Nottingham RSOC and will be there on the day for a walk around.


----------

